# Hydra 26 HD or XR15pro?



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi everyone!

So I'm in the middle of planning a light upgrade from Mars Aqua dimmable unit. I've been looking at these fixtures due to price point. My tank is an IM nuvo 38

Length: 23.62"
Width: 19.02"
Height: 19.02"

Which light would be more suitable for my tank? Main reason changing lights is programmable light schedule and I plan on getting an Apex controller soon


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no experience with the hydra 26. But I did get the xr15 pro and its impressive. More light than you need. The kessil A360 are nice and the Kelo knock off is nice as well.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

TBemba said:


> I have no experience with the hydra 26. But I did get the xr15 pro and its impressive. More light than you need. The kessil A360 are nice and the Kelo knock off is nice as well.


I saw the kelo on kijiji, klone kessil =/ price point was a bit..


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

poy said:


> I saw the kelo on kijiji, klone kessil =/ price point was a bit..


yep for the difference in price I can't see the point. But that's just me


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

XR15 is better than the Hydra26 in my opinion. I wish AI would offer wide angle lens options.

AI has better software (more user friendly) than EcoTech but you can control more than just lights with a ReefLink.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you will be happy with either the Radion or the Hydra HD. I have an HD and I think its is really nice.. they have more of a blue colour to them compared to the last generation of the Hydra 26. I believe they have more blue LED and less white now. They are also using different LEDs than previous model. The HD also has built in wireless so you can control with the AI Cloud on your cell phone or computer from you local network or from anywhere over the internet. 

The overdrive feature is pretty cool on the HD, however, you will really only gain from it if you run the lights at 100%.

Radion's are really nice also, but, you would have to buy a Reeflink or WXM for your apex to control it. I have owned the Reeflink to control my old XR30, and I is pretty good.. I actually like it a bit better than AI control on the Hydra. I also have the WXM, but, never controlled any LED's with it, Just Vortechs.

How do you plan on mounting the light? If you are going to mount it to the tank.. I think the Hydra looks really sharp with the EXT mount, a lot cleaner than the Ecotech RMS.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hands down The Radion. 

When I had Radions I also had an Apex but I didn't bother with the WMX module or the Reeflink. I programmed the lights on my laptop with Echosmart Live. I never understood the dishing out of more money for the Reeflink or the WMX module when I could do everything with a USB cable, a laptop and Ecosmart live. I really only changed my light settings 2 or 3 times in a year. Once it's dialed in there's no need to mess with it all the time. JMO.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Curious as to why most people choose Radion over hydra.. To me they are more or less the same, maybe I'm missing something..

I agree with Fesso, once they are dailed in they don't require much adjusting. I only adjusted mine when I added new coral.

JLAquatics have some Hydra 26's they are selling for $309, you would need the apex module or director to program them tho.. still ends up cheaper than the HD or the Xr15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I researched both online. I looked into them all.

The top of the line and the one that edged out the rest in performance was the radion. The other thing is the look they just look nicer.

Last thing was other people's tanks. I looked around and the tanks I admired chose Radion so I figured I can't go wrong and they have the brand name and they (make quality pumps as well)


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have researched a lot also.. Lots of people say Radion for the win.. But haven't seen any actual reason as to why.. Not in comparison to the hydra 26/52 or HD series anyway.

I do disagree about looks, I think the hydra with the ext mount is very slick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BRS Week 21 of 52 their 160 gallon reef build LED lighting






Ryan breaks it down.

in his opinion T5s are still king and the combos are the best.

anyway a good watch I have learned things


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that video. Was worth watching.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

AI 26 HD win for me


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

That video was a fantastic watch! Thanks TBemba! Now I'm leaning towards the Hydra 26 HD, this is due to wireless already built in like an AI prime. Any owners care to share your experiences?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The series so far is very informative and worth the watch. Ryan is impartial to brands because BRS sells almost everything. The series is the complete setup of a reef tank and explained Reactors and media so I could really understand the reasoning and cause and effects.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know... To me, seemed like he was pushing Kessil's in that video.. Goof information regardless. After watching it, makes me wonder even more why someone would want to pay an extra $150 to get what the AI HD has out of the box...

Not going to lie, I'm considering getting Radions because I already have the wxm, everything controlled from one location... I'm a tech junkie tho. 


That Kessil AP700 is a sweet light.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

if I get the bigger tank I will buy a Kessil AP700 and it is a sweet light.

I think because its new

As for the Radion, All the cool kids have them. that's why


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Well if you want to grow sps and have good colour. Radion for sure!
That's my experience anyways.








[/URL]IMG_5255 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5194 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

deeznutz said:


> Well if you want to grow sps and have good colour. Radion for sure!
> That's my experience anyways.
> 
> 
> ...


Challenge Accepted!


----------

